# Tails: Privacy for anyone anywhere



## Alex (8/6/15)

About

Download Tails 1.4 May 12, 2015 

Tails is a live system that aims to preserve your privacy and anonymity. It helps you to use the Internet anonymously and circumvent censorship almost anywhere you go and on any computer but leaving no trace unless you ask it to explicitly.

It is a complete operating system designed to be used from a DVD, USB stick, or SD card independently of the computer's original operating system. It is Free Software and based on Debian GNU/Linux.

Tails comes with several built-in applications pre-configured with security in mind: web browser, instant messaging client, email client, office suite, image and sound editor, etc.

*Online anonymity and censorship circumvention*
*Tor*
Tails relies on the Tor anonymity network to protect your privacy online:


all software is configured to connect to the Internet through Tor
if an application tries to connect to the Internet directly, the connection is automatically blocked for security.
Tor is free software and an open network that helps you defend against a form of network surveillance that threatens personal freedom and privacy, confidential business activities and relationships, and state security known as traffic analysis.

Tor protects you by bouncing your communications around a distributed network of relays run by volunteers all around the world: it prevents somebody watching your Internet connection from learning what sites you visit, and it prevents the sites you visit from learning your physical location.

Using Tor you can:


be anonymous online by hiding your location,
connect to services that would be censored otherwise;
resist attacks that block the usage of Tor using circumvention tools such as bridges.
To learn more about Tor, see the official Tor website:


Tor overview: Why we need Tor
Tor overview: How does Tor work
Who uses Tor?
Understanding and Using Tor — An Introduction for the Layman
To learn more about how the usage of Tor is enforced, see our design document.

*I2P*
You can also use Tails to access I2P which is an anonymity network different from Tor.

Learn how to use I2P in Tails in the documentation.

To know how I2P is implemented in Tails, see our design document.

*Use anywhere but leave no trace*
Using Tails on a computer doesn't alter or depend on the operating system installed on it. So you can use it in the same way on your computer, a friend's or one at your local library. After shutting down Tails, the computer can start again on its usual operating system.

Tails is configured with special care to not use the computer's hard-disks, even if there is some swap space on them. The only storage space used by Tails is the RAM, which is automatically erased when the computer shuts down. So you won't leave any trace neither of the Tails system nor of what you did on the computer. That's why we call it "amnesic".

This allows you to work on sensitive documents on any computer and protect you from data recovery after shutdown. Of course, you can still explicitly save some documents to another USB or external hard-disk and take them away for future use.

*State-of-the-art cryptographic tools*
Tails also comes with a selection of tools to protect your data using strong encryption:


Encrypt your USB sticks or external hard-disks using LUKS, the Linux standard for disk-encryption.


Automatically encrypt with HTTPS all your communications to a number of major websites using HTTPS Everywhere, a Firefox extension developed by the Electronic Frontier Foundation.


Encrypt and sign your emails and documents using the _de facto_ standard OpenPGP either from Tails email client, text editor or file browser.


Protect your instant messaging conversations using OTR, a cryptographic tool that provides encryption, authentication and deniability.


Securely delete your files and clean your diskspace using Nautilus Wipe.

Read more about those tools in the documentation.

*What's next?*
To continue discovering Tails, you can now read:


the warning page to understand better the security limitations of Tails and Tor,
more details about the features and software included in Tails,
our documentation explaining in detail how to use Tails,
some hints on why should you trust Tails,
our design document about Tails specification, threat model and implementation,
the calendar holds the release dates, meetings and other events.
*Press and media*
See Press and media information.

*Acknowledgments and similar projects*
See Acknowledgments and similar projects.

Pages linking to this one: contribute/how/translate/team/new doc/about/warning download getting started index news/report 2013 07 news/report 2013 08 news/report 2015 03 press sidebar ...
Last edited Fri 13 Mar 2015 04:25:39 PM CET

https://tails.boum.org/

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## johan (9/6/15)

Thanks @Alex, I'm a big fan of Tor browser, especially if you're in controlled web space like China. will definitely give Tails a spin.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

